# ispCP 1.0.0 OMEGA migrieren ispconfig3



## Claudia (9. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

hat das schon jemand gemacht und kann mir dazu Tips geben oder
gibt es ein Tool dafür auf das man zurückgreifen kann ? Habe noch nichts gefunden, brauche aber SSL, deswegen die Umstellung....

Danke 

LG
Claudia


----------



## HilFi2000 (12. Aug. 2012)

*Migration*

Hallo,

mich würde auch eine Anleitung von ISPCP Omega 1.0.6 zu ispconfig3 interessieren.

Muss kein Sript etc sein.
Manuell wäre mir schon eine Freude 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Till (13. Aug. 2012)

Meines Wissens nach gibt es kein Importscript für ISPCP > ISPConfig Migrationen. Da ich kein ISPCP verwende, kann ich Euch hier nur eine allgemeine Anleitng geben die für jede Migration gilt:

1) ISPConfig auf dem neuen Server installieren.
2) Webseiten und Email domains / mailboxen in ISPConfig anlegen.
3) Webseiten und Email Postfaächer migrueren:

Email: ISPConfig verwendet zum speichern von Emails das sog. maildir Format. Dieses ist weit verbreitet daher besteht eine gute Chance dass euere altes Controlpanel es auch verwendet. Die Maildirs liegen bei ISPConfig unter /var/vmail/domain.tld/user (courier) bzw. /var/vmail/domain.tld/user/Maildir (bei dovecot Installationen). Das Maildir muss dem User und der Gruppe vmail gehören. Sollte Euere altes CP auch Maildir verwenden, dann sollte sich der Inhalt des Maildires einfach rüber kopieren lassen, danach ein rekursives chown auf User und Gruppe vmail durchführen:

chown -R vmail:vmail /var/vmail/domain.tld/user

Sollte das alte system kein Maildir nutzen, dann können die Inhalte der Postfächer z.B. mit dem Programm imapsync migriert werden.

Webseiten:

Die Webseiten (HTML / PHP) einer Domain in ISPConfig liegen in ISPConfig unter /var/www/domain.tld/web/. Kopiert sie einfach vom alten Server rüber in dieses Verzeichnis. Danach sollten die Dateien auf den web[ID] User und die client[id] Gruppe des Webd geändert werden. Dies geht auch wieder mit chown.

Datenbanken:

Datenbanken könnt Ihr entweder mit phpmyadmin migrieren oder aber mit den Kommandozeilenbefehler mysqldump und mysql.


----------

